# when will period happen



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi just wondered if anyone can shed light. As you know I had failed cycle and stopped meds yesterday and I am bleeding.

When do you think my normal period would come? I am normally regular 28 day girl

Dawn


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Dawn,

Once again I want to say how very, very sorry I am.

It took about a week for my bleed to happen properly after the first heavy miscarriage bleed whcih lasted a few hours.  My next cycle was then spot on 28 days, so all was back to normal after the post-miscarriage 'period'.

How much are you bleeding now ?

I do know that it varies from person to person, and if you haven't bled fully after about a week, then I would go for a scan.  I went anyway even tho' I had bled, just for peace of mind to check all had gone.  

Hope you are feeling OK, sweets.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Dawn

My cycles resumed to normal almost immediately.  Its amazing how much your body can go through and still it bounces back to normal, even though we may not feel it ourselves.

Lots of               to you.

Hope this pain will pass quickly for you.

Luv

Purplechick


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dawn - this will vary, i think it can take about 3 months, every one is different, (I think thats what it took me if i remember, it wasnt within a 28 day cycle).  Your body will just need to heal and then your period will resume.  If it hasnt come within in 3 months i would see a doctor, but it should hopefully come before then.
Sending you hugs ...


----------

